# FIXED ! FreeBSD 13.1 Nvidia driver issue 510.73.05



## Jarosław N. Rożyński (May 24, 2022)

Hi, 

My first post here  Probably already fixed, but someday, someone may find this handy. A small issue / info for the error message when compiling NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-510.73.05 (released May12 ) with FreeBSD 13.1 

/usr/src/sys/sys/module.h 

missing MAXPATHLEN 

=> added :

line 22: 

#include <sys/param.h>

Cheers!


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2022)

It's best to use the x11/nvidia-driver port or package. It has a bunch more patches and fixes you're probably not aware off. It's currently at 510.60.02 but the maintainer is likely to update it soon enough.

If you want to take a stab at updating the port; just edit the Makefile and change the version number. Run `make makesum` to fetch the new files and calculate distinfo. Then try to build and install the port.


----------



## Jarosław N. Rożyński (May 24, 2022)

Thx! I just needed to recompile with my changes to test something in the driver


----------

